# To all the soilders from a hubble sailor



## painswessex (9 Mar 2006)

I got this in an email from a friend of mine and it sums up how i feel toward the "front liners"

From me to you......Thank you


The average age of the military man is 19 years. He  is a short haired, tight-muscled kid who, under normal circumstances is considered by society as half man, half boy. Not yet dry behind the ears, not old enough to buy a beer, but old enough to die for his country. He never really cared much for work and he would rather wax his own car than wash his father's; but he has never collected unemployment either. He's a recent High School graduate; he was probably an average student, pursued some form of sport activities, drives a ten year old jalopy, and has a steady girlfriend that either broke up with him when he left, or swears to be waiting when he returns from half a world away. He listens to rock and roll or hip-hop or rap or jazz or swing and a 55mm howitzer He is 10 or 15 pounds lighter now than when he was at home because he is working or fighting from before dawn to well after dusk. He has trouble spelling, thus letter writing is a pain for him, but he can field strip a rifle in 30 seconds and reassemble it in less time in the dark. He can recite to you the nomenclature of a machine gun or grenade launcher and use either one effectively if he must. He digs foxholes and latrines and can apply first aid like a professional. He can march until he is told to stop or stop until he is told to march. He obeys orders instantly and without hesitation, but he is not without spirit or individual dignity. He is self-sufficient. He has two sets of fatigues: he washes one and wears the other. He keeps his canteens full and his feet dry. He sometimes forgets to brush his teeth, but never to clean his rifle. He can cook his own meals, mend his own clothes, and fix his own hurts. If you're thirsty, he'll share his water with you; if you are hungry, his food. He'll even split his ammunition with you in the midst of battle when you run low. He has learned to use his hands like weapons and weapons like they were his hands. He can save your life - or take it, because that is his job. He will often do twice the work of a civilian, draw half the pay and still find ironic humour in it all. He has seen more suffering and death then he should have in his short lifetime. He has stood atop mountains of dead bodies, and helped to create them. He has wept in public and in private, for friends who have fallen in combat and is unashamed. He feels every note of the National Anthem vibrate through his body while at rigid attention, while tempering the burning desire to 'square -away' those around him who haven't bothered to stand, remove their hat, or even stop talking. In an odd twist, day in and day out, far from home, he defends their right to be disrespectful. Just as did his Father, Grandfather, and Great-grandfather, he is paying the price for our freedom. Beardless or not, he is not a boy. He is the Canadian fighting Man that has kept this country free for over 200 years. He has asked nothing in return, except our friendship and understanding. Remember him, always, for he has earned our respect and admiration with his blood. And now we even have woman over there in danger, doing their part in this tradition of going to War when our nation calls us to do so. As you go to bed tonight, remember this shot.. A short lull, a little shade and a picture of loved ones in their helmets. 

Prayer :  "Lord, hold our troops in your loving hands.  Protect them as they protect us. Bless them and their families for the selfless acts they perform for us in our time of need. Please stop for a moment and say a prayer for our ground troops in Afghanistan.This can be very powerful....... Of all the gifts you could give a Soldier,is a prayer.


----------



## military granny (9 Mar 2006)

painswessex 

Please tell your friend that sent you that email he has defined my son and many of his friends in Afghanistan to a tee. Thank you


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (9 Mar 2006)

Great post.  Do you mind if I copy the text and send it around to some others?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2006)

You should be pretty safe doing so.  It has been making the email rounds for the last few months.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (10 Mar 2006)

Nice post,  sorry to hear today that a sailor died on Ville Du Quebec the Navy too has its perils and the army hat is off to all of them. God speed sailor


----------

